# Wordpress loop Entwürfe mit einbeziehen



## Genius (16. August 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit in der Wordpress-Loop Entwürfe mit einzubeziehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Genius


----------

